
Show HN: RubyProctor, a website for developing Rubocop rules - squidarth
http://rubyproctor.com/
======
squidarth
Here's a blog post explaining how I handle user-submitted code:
[https://medium.com/@squidarth/running-user-provided-
code-6c8...](https://medium.com/@squidarth/running-user-provided-
code-6c87b94720a3)

------
rckrd
Nice, I've been looking for something like this. What technology did you use
to build it?

------
hobbesthompson
Wow this is really useful!

